# 2010 Heath Schielack Memorial Cook Off



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Guys just wanted to invite you to a very special event for me and all my college friends. Heath aka Smiley was a senior in ag business here at SHSU he passed away this summer at the age of 23. He was my best friend and roomate. He was a very active cook off cooker and we are holding a cook off in his name. Walker County Fairgrounds Huntsville, Tx November 12th and 13th, 2010 Over 500 cash and prizes will be given away. Entertainment thoughout the day on Saturday. Washer and Dominos tournment. I have Attached a flyer and entry form, but i would send them and the rules via email if interested just send me a pm and i will sure send it out to you. This is a Texas Gulf coast BBQ cooker Assocation sanctioned event. We are looking for sponsors also if interested just pm and i will send you a sponsorship packet. All Tax deductable SHSU Ag Business club is hosting it. It will be a good time for a good cause. Hope to see yall there


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Is anyone planning on coming


----------

